# Dempsy convict hybrid?



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

I was at my lps and they had a tank with dempsy/convict hybrids. I never heard of them and all the employee didnt know much. does anyone know anything about these fish?


----------



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

Can you post a picture for us.


----------

